# The Evolution of Bluey Noogai, PI/ Marble



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought I'd post a few more pics of Bluey since he has yet again changed colors. His breeder said all his brothers are changing colors and he may continue changing for a long time. I saw some photos of a blue marble that eventually turned red! I wish i had a photo of bluey when i first picked him out. He was almost entirely white with a blue butterfly pattern. Then he turned into the first photo below and ended up where he is today. This morning, i noticed some bright white splotches on his tail, which I think may start turning white again, but who knows? he's lost his white eyes and is now entirely black/blue. it was hard to get clear pics today because of the daylight glare but Have a look! (he also blew his anal fin and it hasn't healed, after he blew out his tail fin, but that healed fine. sigh.)


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww I miss his goggles, lol.

He now looks ALOT like my Kingdra.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah. i'm sad he lost the goggles, too. they were little oddities. who knows though? maybe he'll develop a lightning bolt along his side or something equally awesome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, but he's still gorgeous!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's awesome!


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

That's definetly one purty fish


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol, I cant wait for the lightning bolt fiish. But then you'll have to change his name to Harry.


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Wow he has changed a lot! He is beautiful


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm glad you guys still like him.  he's pleased to hear it! he's a little harder to see now since i put in the black sand and he decided to turn black. I don't suppose that had anything to do with it....

there's this crazy article with photos on that betty splendens site regarding marbles and how they change. you can see this one that looks like bluey does now that turned red and white. i'd love it if bluey turned red and white, but then i really would have to change his name....but the different stages of that fish are AMAZING. it looks like his colors are just melting off. it's so neat. I'm really enjoying watching bluey change.  i'll keep you all updated!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he'll change to red, white and blue and you'll have a patriotic fish! lol


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that's so rad .. I've never seen eyes like that before! How come he had those?


Awesome fish!!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

jeff, he had those because the breeder was specifically trying to keep them in the line. his great grandfather apparently had white eyes, one of which looked like a heart. i've seen a photo of him and it was pretty neat. so most of bluey's brothers got the eyes, too, and they've stayed in the line. unfortunately, bluey seems to have lost his, but maybe he'll get them back? i did really like them.... and i assure you there was a bit of a cussing session when i saw the black start to creep in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Who knows? Maybe they WILL come back.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. I miss his goggles!! But he is still amazing!! 
lol. Nepolean is a patriotic guy! haha


----------

